# SSH via PHP



## PHPlehrling (1. Juni 2004)

Hi

Habe mal ein Paar Fragen bezüglich SSH.

1. Ich würde gerne eine reboot des Servers per ssh-Befehl durchführen, welche über PHP gesendet wird. Habe mir nun schon die Themen dazu hier durchgelesen, konnte aber leider keine Antworten finden.

2. Habe nun von diesem Public Key da gelesen.  Was genau ist  das und kann man damit sowas realisieren: 

Wenn ich  einen  public Key einrichte und dann später das root-Passwort ändere. Habe ich denn mit diesem Key weiterhin die Möglichkeit den Serverreboot per PHP-Script durchzuführen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich finde die Sache zwar unsicher und weiß nicht in wie weit das möglich ist, aber zu Public Key noch was:
Das ganze nennt sich PGP. Dabei wird zB auf dem Webserver mit PHP ein Schlüsselpaar mit einem
öffentlichen und einem geheimen Schlüssel gemacht. Den öffentlichen gibst du dann dem Server
der herunter gefahrenw erden soll, er fügt ihn in seinen Schlüsselbund ein und nun kannst du (insofern kein Mantra angegeben ist) ohne Passwortabfrage vom PHPServer auf den anderen zugreifen.
Das würde auch gehen wenn du das root-PW änderst, jedoch nicht wenn du den Schlüssel aus
dem Schlüsselbund entfernst.

Thorsten


----------



## PHPlehrling (2. Juni 2004)

Wenn das nicht sicher ist, was für Möglichkeiten hätte ich denn um einen reboot durchzuführen und dies möchlichst auch noch wenn das root-PW geändert wurde.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. Juni 2004)

Na ja, einfach so per SSH. Mit irgendeinem Client (ssh, Putty, usw.) verbinden und ihn runter fahren.
Das ist ja auch das was du mit PHP machen wolltest, aber wie gesagt ich weiß nicht wie sicher
das ist, von wegen irgendwo ein Passwort in eine Datei schreiben oder dergleichen.


----------



## PHPlehrling (2. Juni 2004)

es geht ja darum das kein client benötigt werden soll.

Das ganze soll als einfacher Textlink für ganz blöde zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. Juni 2004)

Ja dann eben das mit PHP. Aber ich weiß nicht in wie weit es mit PHP möglich ist PGP-Schlüsselpaare einzusetzen. Was anderes würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen, wenn
das root-Passwort denn geändert wird.

Thorsten


----------

